# Some AIs from a future FNAF fangame of mine!



## Kakaa (Sep 4, 2019)

Height, Weight, Species, Gender, Main Colors, Trivia, and Appearance are just subjective extras.

?? = 1 Star
???? = 2 Stars
?????? = 3 Stars
???????? = 4 Stars
?????????? = 5 Stars

Freddy
Height - 5' 8"
Weight - 165 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Stage
Main Colors - Brown

Appearance
He is an animatronic bear sporting a hat, tie, and microphone (of which he holds in his right hand).

AI
He will slowly travel down the West Hall to your Office. Block the door when he is close to drive him away.

AI - Extra
If you run out of power, he will kill you.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bonnie
Height - 6' 5"
Weight - 175 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Stage
Main Colors - Indigo/Lavender

Appearance
He is a rabbit animatronic with lavender highlights and indigo shadows. He has segmented ears and sports a bowtie and guitar.

AI
Bonnie will start on the Stage and go to Pirate's Cove. If you check on Pirate's Cove more than once in two seconds, he will run through the West Hall and kill you, unless you close the door.

AI - Extra
If you set him at 20, he will occasionally appear in the West Hall. Block him when he is closest to drive him back.

Trivia
·His AI is a mashup of the FNAF 1 trailer, FNAF 1 AI, and UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chica
Height - 5' 9"
Weight - 157
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Kitchen
Main Colors - Yellow

Appearance
Chica has an orange beak and a tuft of feathers on her head. She holds a dish with Mr. Cupcake on it, and wears a bib that reads, "Let's Eat!" in all caps.

AI
She will be in the Kitchen. If she has her pizza (cut into 16ths), she will stay. If it is running low, right-click the oven, and, after 0 seconds (plus how many slices she's eaten), it will refill. Once she's out of pizza, she will kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Her AI was revised.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Foxy
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 143 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Pirate's Cove
Main Colors - Red, Brown

Appearance
Foxy has an eyepatch covering his right eye and a hook where his right hand should be. He has a torn-up suit, exposing his left arm, inner chest, and legs. He 'wears' brown shorts.

AI
He will be on his stage in Pirate's Cove. Check on him often so he doesn't run through the West Hall. You can block him if he does that by closing the door.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Golden Freddy
Height - 4' 0"
Weight - 87 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Yellow, Gold-ish

Appearance
Looks like Freddy, but gold, sitting down, and shadowy. He has no eyes but sports a microphone in his right hand and a hat on his head, as well as a bowtie. He has no Endo.

AI
He will randomly appear after you pull down the monitor. Look at the monitor to remove him, or he will kill you after 21 seconds (subtracted by the difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Endo 1
Height - 5' 7"
Weight - 59 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Yes (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Scooping Room
Main Colors - Gray, Black

Appearance
It is the Endoskeleton of the Classic animatronics.

AI
It will occasionally disable the Controlled Shock. It will be disabled for 0.5 seconds (multiplied by the difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·It is a very minor character, only having a role in FNAF World and a teaser for UCN.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Toy Freddy
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 160 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office (Dark Corner)
Main Colors - Brown-Orange

Appearance
He holds a microphone in his right hand and sports a hat with a red wrap. He appears to be slightly chubby.

AI
He will remain in the Dark Corner. Type 'OFF' if you see him playing on his computer, indicated by a light. If the light is off, do not do so.

AI - Extra
When he is active, there is a glowing blue symbol (VR) when he is there. If it's not there, you can flash your light. If it is and you flash him, he will kill you.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Toy Bonnie
Height - 5' 8"
Weight - 153 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Blue, White

Appearance
He has white highlights and blue shadows. He has segmented ears and a bowtie, as well as a guitar.

AI
He will appear in your Office occasionally. Wear the mask to drive him away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Toy Chica
Height - 5' 3"
Weight - 148 lbs.
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Yellow, Pink

Appearance
She has a bib that reads, "Let's Party!" and a pink waist. She holds a dish with Toy Mr. Cupcake on it, a beak and a tuft of feathers on her head.

AI
She will appear in your Office occasionally. Wear the mask to drive her away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mangle
Height - 4' 9"
Weight - 116 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Yes (Yes)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Game Room
Main Colors - White, Pink, Gray

Appearance
Mangle is all mangled up. They have white shadows and pink highlights. Mangle's Endo head is exposed. They also have a pink bowtie.

AI
Mangle will go through the West Vent. Block the vent door to drive them back.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puppet
Height - 6' 5"
Weight - 89 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Prize Corner
Main Colors - Black, White

Appearance
The Puppet has a mask with purple tear lines under their eyes, a smile, red cheeks, two three-fingered hands, three buttons on its chest, red lipstick, and stripes (five on the arms, nine on the legs).

AI
You must open the Music Box Menu in the camera on Prize Corner and wind up its box. If it runs out, they'll kill you.

AI - Extra
Their box will unwind quicker depending on its difficulty level (-1 second per difficulty point), and the base time (at difficulty level 1) is 25.

Trivia
·If they could be active at difficulty level 0, the box would unwind completely after 26 seconds (theoretically).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BB
Height - 4' 6"
Weight - 150 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Red, Blue, Tan

Appearance
Balloon Boy has a chubby figure. He has a helicopter beanie that follows the blue and red stripe pattern of his shirt. He wears blue pants and brown shoes. He also holds a sign that says, "Balloons!" and an orange/yellow striped balloon.

AI
He will occasionally appear in your Office and deactivate your flashlight. Stare at him for 0.5 seconds (multiplied by the difficulty level) to drive him away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

JJ
Height - 4' 6"
Weight - 150 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Blue, Purple, Tan

Appearance
Balloon Girl has a helicopter beanie that follows the blue and purple stripe pattern of her shirt. She wears blue pants and brown shoes. She also holds a sign that says, "Games!" and a chubby figure.

AI
She will occasionally appear in your Office and deactivate your Fan. Stare at the monitor for 0.5 seconds (multiplied by the difficulty level) to drive her away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Withered Freddy
Height - 6' 8"
Weight - 194 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Brown

Appearance
He has a rectangular head and a hat. All over his body are holes in his suit. His eyes are slightly degraded, and his Endo knees are exposed.

AI
He will occasionally appear in the Office, in front of you. Turn on the Heater and flip up the monitor until you hear a distorted giggle.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Withered Bonnie
Height - 7' 2"
Weight - 186
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Blue, Gray, Black

Appearance
Withered Bonnie is missing his upper Endo head and his suit face, exposing his red 'eyes' and lower Endo jaw. He us missing his suit's right hand and entire left arm. He has a few holes in his suit as well.

AI
He will occasionally appear in your Office and raise the sound by one bar. Put on the mask to get him away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Withered Chica
Height - 6' 7"
Weight - 174
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Storage
Main Colors - Yellow, Orange

Appearance
She has an orange beak that is indefinitely open, exposing her lower Endo head, and is missing eyelids and hands. Her arms seem to be permanently outstretched. She sports a bib that reads, "Let's Eat!" and has a tuft of feathers at the top of her head.

AI
She will start in Storage and go through the left vent to try to get to your Office. Close the vent door when she is close to get her out of your square.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Withered Foxy
Height - 6' 6"
Weight - 171 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Storage
Main Colors - Red, Gray

Appearance
He has a hook replacing his right hand and an eyepatch covering his right eye. His left Endo ear is completely exposed, has very sharp teeth, and has his Endo legs, lower chest, and left hand exposed completely. His suit is even more torn up, exposing more of his Endo.

AI
He will move from Parts/Service to the East Hall. He will get in your Office, even if you close the door. Flash your light when he appears in front of you to get him away.

AI - Extra
Using the mask will make him kill you immediately.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Withered Golden Freddy
Height - 4' 0"
Weight - 116
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Yellow, Gold-ish

Appearance
There are a few holes in his suit. He is missing his left ear. He looks like Withered Freddy. Otherwise, standard Golden Freddy.

AI
He will randomly appear after you pull down the monitor. He will raise the sound by one bar. Look at the monitor to remove him, or he will kill you after 21 seconds (subtracted by the difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Shadow Bonnie
Height - 5' 8"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Black, White

Appearance
They are an almost completely black version of Toy Bonnie. Their teeth and eyes are completely white.

AI
He will randomly appear in front of you, making everything 5% darker (multiplied by the difficulty level). You can still see if you use the flashlight. They will disappear if you type "LIGHT" or flash your light a number of times (one time per difficulty point).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·The creator was originally planning on only letting you fend against Shadow Bonnie by using the flashlight, but decided to allow the player to type a code in, due to Balloon Boy disabling your flashlight.
·Shadow Bonnie is especially dangerous if Shadow Bonnie, Withered Foxy, and BB are all in the Office, because BB disables the light, Shadow Bonnie prevents you from staring at BB, and Withered Foxy is resistant to the mask.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Shadow Freddy
Height - 4' 0"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Parts/Service
Main Colors - Black, Purple, White

Appearance
Shadow Freddy looks like Withered Golden Freddy, but with white eyes and teeth and purplish-black coloring.

AI
He will occasionally appear in Parts/Service and make the camera completely purple, except his eyes and teeth. Flip down the monitor to be rid of him.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Endo 2
Height - 6' 7"
Weight - 50 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Yes (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - West Vent, East Vent

Appearance
Endo 2 has eyelids attached to their eyes, two ears, and an otherwise standard Endo look.

AI
Endo 2 will occasionally appear in either the West or East Vent and block animatronics from entering that way, but will disable the door on the opposite vent. This will happen until you close the door on the vent Endo 2 is in.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Its AI reflects its gimmick in FNAF 2.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Paperpals
Height - 1' 0"
Weight - 9 oz.
Species - Humanoid/Bear/Bunny
Gender - Unknown/Male/Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - White, Blue, Brown

Appearance
Paper Bunny has two ears, two eyes, a button, a bowtie, and a sad face. Paper Teddy has a hat, two eyes, a snout, a bowtie, two buttons, and a surprised face. Paper Buddy has two eyes, a smile, three buttons, and a nose. They all have paper ribbons for arms and legs, and a paper plate as a head and body.

AI
Paper Bunny will deactivate the Oxygen Supplier. Go to the West Vent camera and type "ROCK" to be rid of him. Paper Teddy will deactivate the Power Generator. Go to the Middle Duct camera and type "SING" to be rid of him. Paper Buddy will deactivate the Supply Line. Go to the East Vent camera and type "PLAY" to be rid of them.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Springtrap
Height - 6' 11"
Weight - 201 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Scooping Room
Main Colors - Green, Salmon

Appearance
Springtrap has a bunch of tears in his suit. His Endo feet are exposed, as well as some of his internal organs. His upper half of his right ear is gone.

AI
He will go from the Closet to the Kitchen, and into the East Hall. Close the door to get him away.

AI - Extra
He has a 30% chance to try to get in through the East Vent. Block that vent to get rid of him.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom Freddy
Height - 6' 8"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Offoce
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Black

Appearance
Looks like Withered Freddy, but is missing his left ear, right leg, and has the Phantom texture.

AI
He will start to fade in within the Office. Shine your light on him until he's gone, or he'll jumpscare you and raise your heat by 5°.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·His AI is almost exactly like his UCN AI, but he raises the heat.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom Chica
Height - 5' 9"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Black, Grey

Appearance
She looks like Chica, but without her cupcake, and with the Phantom texture.

AI
She will appear on the monitor, blocking everything. Continuously flip the monitor up and down until she gets so dizzy she stops shoving her face into the feed.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom Foxy
Height - 6' 6"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Black, Red

Appearance
He looks like Withered Foxy, but missing his right arm and with the Phantom texture.

AI
He will sometimes appear in your Office after you flip down the screen and jumpscare you (and decrease Air by 5%).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom Mangle
Height - 4' 9"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Yes (Yes)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Black

Appearance
Looks like Mangle but with the Phantom texture.

AI
They will dangle from the top of the screen, obstructing your view of the ceiling. Wear the mask while looking up to make it disappear.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·If you look up, Phantom Mangle appears to be invisible.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom Puppet
Height - 6' 5"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Black

Appearance
Looks like Puppet, but with the Phantom texture.

AI
Will often appear and block your view of the Office with its face (except when you look up). Look up and then look back down to be rid of them.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom BB
Height - 4' 6"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Black

Appearance
Looks like Balloon Boy, but with the Phantom texture.

AI
He will randomly appear in the Office and giggle constantly, raising the sound by one bar. Flash your light at him once to drive him away.

AI - Extra
Flashing him twice (or more) in a second won't do anything. Wait one second after doing it more than once to try again.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Phantom Shadow Freddy
Height - 5' 0"
Weight - 0 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green

Appearance
Looks like Shadow Freddy, but with no glowing anything, green coloring, a lack of eyes, and a textured suit.

AI
He will appear on the left side on your screen and drain 1% power per 2 seconds. He will stay for 1 second (multiplied by difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dark Puppet
Height - 6' 5"
Weight - 89 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Black, Yellow-ish

Appearance
Looks like Puppet, but with the white replaced by a sort of yellow.

AI
Will sometimes appear in your Office, instantly making heat go up to 150° for 0.5 seconds (multiplied by difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Freddy
Height - 7' 8"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Brown

Appearance
He has his Nightmare Freddles stuck inside his body. He wears a hat and black bowtie.

AI
Has a 4% chance to appear (multiplied by the difficulty of Nightmare Freddles). If he appears, look away until you hear quiet footsteps. If you look at the wrong time, he will kill you, as well as if you stare at him for 3 or more seconds.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This is the first time we've had Nightmare Freddy and Nightmare Freddles have different AIs.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Bonnie
Height - 8' 5"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - West Hall
Main Colors - Blue, Gray

Appearance
He has two ears and a red bowtie. There's a tear through the middle of his chest, exposing his Endo chest. His left Endo foot is also exposed.

AI
He will occasionally appear in front of the door in the West Hall. Close the door to get him to fade out.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Chica
Height - 7' 9"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - East Hall
Main Colors - Yellow, White, Pink

Appearance
She has an orange beak and orange lower legs, holds Nightmare Cupcake, has a tuft of feathers on the top of her head, and a torn-up bib that says, "Let's Eat!" on her chest.

AI
If she laughs, close the east door. If she knocks on the wall then close the Middle Duct until you hear a thump and a growl.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Her AI is like Funtime Freddy's AI in the Sister Location Custom Night.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Foxy
Height - 7' 6"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Red

Appearance
His snout-area upper jaw Endo is exposed, showing his cage jaw. He has a hook as his right hand. His Endo legs, from the knees down, are exposed.

AI
He will be in the closet. Turn to your right to check on him. If he is peeking out of it, flash him until he is back in.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Fredbear
Height - 7' 11"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - East Hall
Main Colors - Yellow, Gold-Brown

Appearance
He has a stomach mouth, claws, a few buttons, and a purple hat and bowtie.

AI
His eyes will appear in the shadow of the east door. Close that door to ward him off.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This AI is like his UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare
Height - 7' 11"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bear
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - West Hall
Main Colors - Black

Appearance
They have a stomach mouth, claws, a few buttons, and a yellow hat and bowtie.

AI
Their eyes will appear in the shadow of the west door. Close that door to ward them off.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This AI is like their UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Freddles
Height - 1' 5"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bear
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Brown

Appearance
They have black bowties and hats. They look like Nightmare Freddy.

AI
They will appear in your Office, to your left. Shine your flashlight on them until they disappear, or they'll kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Plushtrap
Height - 3' 6"
Weight - 21 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Brown

Appearance
Plushtrap has two ears. That's all.

AI
He will be in his chair to the right. Check on him, and shine your light if he's getting close. He will go back to his chair.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Psychic Friend Fredbear
Height - 2' 0"
Weight - 11 oz.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Yellow

Appearance
He has two eye sockets with white pupils and a purple hat and bowtie.

AI
He will occasionally block your view of the monitor with a camera feed from his perspective. Flip down the monitor to nullify that.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare Mangle
Height - 6' 9"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Fox
Gender - Yes (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office (The Pit)
Main Colors - White, Pink, Gray

Appearance
They look like a Nightmare version of Mangle.

AI
They will be behind some of the wires above you. Check on them occasionally. If they are peeking out of the wires, flash them until they go back in.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmarionne
Height - 8' 10"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office

Appearance
Nightmarionne looks like Puppet, but with a few changes, namely the teeth and ribcage. They also have black tears, white eyes, their stripe pattern is changed, and they don't have lipstick.

AI
Nightmarionne's fingers will peek out from somewhere in your office. Shine your light at them to survive.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This is like his FNAF VR AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nightmare BB
Height - 5' 3"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - Game Room
Main Colors - Red, Blue, Tan

Appearance
He has a mouth that is open all the way around, and fingers, but still has his otherwise normal BB appearance.

AI
He will be in the Game Room. Check that camera often, or he'll attack.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Unlike Plushtrap, you don't need to use your light.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jack-O-Bonnie
Height - 8' 3"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Orange, Brown-Orange

Appearance
Looks like Nightmare Bonnie, but with the Nightmare Jack-O recolor.

AI
If the temperature reaches 150°, he will jumpscare you, raising the heat by 20° and decreasing air by 10%.

AI - Extra
He will only jumpscare you once.

Trivia
·He is a large threat if Jack-O-Chica is active and the heat is still raising.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jack-O-Chica
Height - 7' 9"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Orange, White

Appearance
Looks like Nightmare Chica, but with the Nightmare Jack-O recolor. She also holds a Jack-O-Lantern.

AI
If the temperature reaches 180°, she will either kill you or send her Jack-O-Lantern to decrease air by 30%.

AI - Extra
The chance for either to happen (at difficulty level 1) is a 52% chance to die and a 48% chance to be jumpscared by her Jack-O-Lantern. The chance for her to kill you will increase by 2% per difficulty point, and the opposite will happen for the Jack-O-Lantern (resulting in a 70% chance to die).

Trivia
·If it were possible to have her active at difficulty level 0, there would be a 50% chance for either thing to happen.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Circus Baby
Height - 7' 3"
Weight - 585 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Stage
Main Colors - White, Red

Appearance
Baby has segmented faceplates and other suitplates scattered around her body. She has a red skirt and holds an orange microphone in her left hand. She has red hair tied into pigtails, held by purple hairbands, and a fan on her stomach.

AI
You must buy her plushie (found in the Prize Corner and costs 20 Faz Coins) in order to keep her at the Stage. If you don't buy the plushie by 5 AM, she will march through the Kitchen, to Parts/Service, and through the East Hall to enter your Office and kill you in 30 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This is very similar to her UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ballora
Height - 6' 3"
Weight - 347 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - East Hall
Main Colors - Blue, White

Appearance
She wears ballerina shoes, a tutu, and has her hair in a bun. She has her eyes closed, revealing blue eyeshadow.

AI
She will occasionally get close to the door. Listen closely; if she is as loud as she can be, close the door until you hear the music fade out.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Funtime Freddy
Height - 6' 0"
Weight - 350 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Storage
Main Colors - White, Purple

Appearance
Funtime Freddy has segmented faceplates, as well as faceplates scattered around various parts of his body. He has a black hat and bowtie. His right hand has a system that attaches Bon Bon to his hand. He holds a microphone in his left hand.

AI
He will be in Parts/Service and advance into your Office by going through the East Hall. While he is in your Office, he will talk, raising the sound meter by two bars. Look away from him to get rid of him.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·His AI is not coupled with Bon Bon's, unlike his Sister Location Custom Night AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Funtime Foxy
Height - 5' 9"
Weight - 290 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male? (Male?)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Pirate's Cove
Main Colors - White, Pink

Appearance
Despite being a counterpart of Foxy, Funtime Foxy has no eyepatch, hook, pegleg, or other stereotypical pirate features. They are also the only Foxy counterpart that has a tail. They have faceplates in a variety of places on their body.

AI
Funtime Foxy will be in Pirate's Cove. Check on them often, or they'll appear in the dark spot in your Office. Flash your light at the. at the time indicated by their sign in Pirate's Cove (may be three seconds late or early), or they'll kill you. Flashing them at a different time will make them kill you.

AI - Extra
You can tell when they're in the dark spot when there are two yellow dots in the dark.

Trivia
·Their AI was inspired by their appearance in Sister Location.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bon Bon
Height - 2' 3"
Weight - 41 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male?)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Blue

Appearance
Bon Bon has no legs and an almost hollow inside (due to being a hand puppet). He lacks opposable fingers, just having flat paws. He also has segmented ears and red blush.

AI
He will occasionally appear in your Office and hide in front of you, behind you, and to the sides. Click his nose, but be fast; if you're too slow, he'll retreat to a different direction. After 25 tries (subtracted by difficulty level), he will kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This reflects the part when you have to click his nose in Sister Location.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bidybab
Height - 3' 8"
Weight - 121 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Middle Duct
Main Colors - White, Tan

Appearance
Bidybab has faceplates and suitplates in a range of areas. Some areas are tan, while some are white. Bidybab appears to always have their mouth open.

AI
Bidybab will occasionally appear in the Middle Vent when it is empty. Bidybab will get closer via a three-stage progression tactic. Close off the duct when Bidybab is on their third stage to remove them.

AI - Extra
Bidybab will appear 0 times (plus the difficulty level).

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Minireena
Height - 2' 9"
Weight - 32 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - White, Tan

Appearance
Minireena has a similar face to Puppet's. She wears a tutu and has small, thin limbs, as well as white on her hands and feet (possibly showing where gloves and ballerina shoes would be).

AI
One will climb on the left of your screen. Put on the mask and do 1 full rotation (multiplied by 1/2 of difficulty level, rounding down, and it goes forwards, right, backwards, left, repeat) or she'll kill you.

AI - Extra
There is a 2% chance (multiplied by difficulty level) another one will appear on the right side of your screen. In order to be rid of the second one, do the same thing, but in reverse (forwards, left, backwards, right, repeat). It doesn't matter which you do first, as long as you do it. The time limit for both is 25 seconds.

Trivia
·This was one of the first, most complicated AIs the creator of TDN designed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ennard
Height - 6' 3"
Weight - 398 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Yes (Yes)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Scooping Room
Main Colors - White, Gray

Appearance
Ennard has a clown mask separated into four faceplates. They have a red button on their chest and a red clown nose on their face, as well as red eyebrows and a green/yellow striped party hat. Their body is composed of the Endos of the other animatronics. They also have multiple eyes scattered around.their body.

AI
Ennard will be in the Scooping Room. If their eyes are flashing, use the Controlled Shock to fend against them. If you don't do it in time, they will fall from The Pit and kill you.

AI - Extra
The time you have to fend against Ennard will be 25 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level).

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yenndo
Height - 5' 11"
Weight - 330 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Gray

Appearance
Yenndo looks like Funtime Freddy's Endo, but with a different eye color.

AI
Yenndo will occasionally appear in your Office, after you turn to the front of the Office (after looking up, to the left, to the right, or behind you). He will drain 1% air (multiplied by half of the difficulty level, rounding up) while he is there. Shine your light on him until he drops to the ground.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lolbit
Height - 5' 9"
Weight - 290 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Female? (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - White, Orange

Appearance
Lolbit looks like Funtime Foxy, but with a hook as her right hand and no eyes (only consisting of white dots). Her suit is also recolored, with orange being where the pink was, and purple being where the red was.

AI
Lolbit will occasionally appear on the monitor screen, obscuring everything with her classic "Please Stand By" image. Type "LOL" to get rid of her.

AI - Extra
She will also emit the error beep effect while on the monitor.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bonnet
Height - 2' 3"
Weight - 41 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Female (Female?)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Pink

Appearance
Bonnet looks like Bon Bon, but pink, and with darker blush.

AI
She will sometimes 'walk' across the bottom of the screen. Click her nose to be rid of that little pink bunny.

AI - Extra
It will take 13 seconds (subtracted by half of difficulty level, rounding down) foe her to reach the other side of the screen and kill you.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Electrobab
Height - 3' 8"
Weight - 115
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Closet
Main Colors - Blue, Yellow

Appearance
Electrobab looks like Bidybab, but with glowing yellow eyes and a blue suit.

AI
Electrobab will occasionally appear in the Closet. Go to the Closet camera and stare at it for one second (multiplied by 1/2 of the difficulty level) to get rid of them.

AI - Extra
They will drain 1% power per 0.5 seconds.

Trivia
·The power drainage used to be 1% power/0.2 seconds, but was changed to 1% power/0.5 seconds.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Minireena 2
Height - 2' 9"
Weight - 29 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Blue, Brown

Appearance
Looks like Minireena, but with blue instead of white and brown instead of tan.

AI
Multiple Minireena 2 will appear on the screen (over time, specifically after you flip down the monitor) and obscure your vision of the Office. They will disappear over the course of 10 seconds (plus difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Endo Funtime Freddy
Height - 5' 11"
Weight - 337 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Stage/Diner
Main Colors - Grey

Appearance
Looks like Yenndo, but with grey eyes.

AI
He will appear on the Diner camera. While he is there, that camera will be unavailable. Type "C1" to get rid of him.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Endo Funtime Foxy
Height - 5' 8"
Weight - 270 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Pirate's Cove
Main Colors - Grey

Appearance
Looks like Funtime Foxy, but as an Endo.

AI
He will appear on the Pirate's Cove camera. While he is there, that camera will be unavailable. Type "C7" to get rid of him.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Endo Circus Baby
Height - 7' 2"
Weight - 535 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Prize Corner
Main Colors - Grey

Appearance
Looks like a cartoonish human, but as an Endo.

AI
She will appear on the Prize Corner camera. While she is there, that camera will be unavailable. Type "C8" to get rid of her.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Endo Ballora
Height - 6' 2"
Weight - 327
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Grey, White

Appearance
Looks like Ballora, but with open eyes, as an Endo.

AI
If the Sound reaches 0 bars, she'll replicate a random sound from the game.

AI - Extra
She can do this 1 time (multiplied by half of the difficulty level, rounding up).

Trivia
·Her AI is unlike the other Endo Funtime AIs.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Little Joe
Height - 1' 2"
Weight - 3 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Blue, Tan

Appearance
Little Joe wears a hat, shoes, pants, and a bowtie. He has thin limbs.

AI
His commercial will occasionally pop up, obscuring the screen. Press Z to remove it.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Magician
Height - 3"
Weight - 2 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Black, Tan

Appearance
Magician sports a magic wand, a tuxedo, a Mediocre-Melodies style flower, a hat, shoes, and pants.

AI
He will appear to your left. He will set your Rating at 3 (and keep it at 3) for as long as he is there. Keep your flashlight on him until he drops through a trapdoor in the floor.

AI - Extra
You have to flash him for 5 seconds (plus half of the difficulty level, rounding up).

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

HandUNIT
Height - 1' 0"
Weight - 1 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Yes, usually a He (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Yellow, Black, Green

Appearance
HandUNIT has two eyes, a screen, a handle, and (possibly) a ventilation system.

AI
He will appear when you flip down the monitor. He will raise the sound by one bar and decrease power by 2% per 0.8 seconds. Type "UNIT" on his screen to be rid of that nuisance.

AI - Extra
Every time you press a button on him, the keys will shift around randomly, but stay in the same shape.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Exotic Butters
Height - 1' 0"
Weight - 10 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Tan, Butter, Red

Appearance
They are a basket of Exotic Butters with a red ribbon and a red bow around the edge of said basket.

AI
They will appear on your desk and play their churntape. While they are there, they will be bouncing, the screen will have a rainbow filter, and the sound will be raised by three bars (of butter?), as well as a keyboard appearing. Type "BUTTER GO AWHEY" on its screen to get rid of the better Exotic Butters.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·There are a lot of puns in this particular AI.
·The churntape is completely original, other than the classic Exotic Butters effect.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dark Springtrap
Height - 6' 11"
Weight - 185 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office (Dark Corner)
Main Colors - Green, Salmon, Black

Appearance
He has a slightly charred suit; otherwise, just Springtrap.

AI
His eyes will glow in the Dark Corner when he is there. If he is there, you must flash your light at him; if you don't do so within 30 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level), he'll kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Scrap Baby
Height - 7' 3"
Weight - 593 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Orange, Gray, Scarlet

Appearance
Scrap Baby has roller skates, and her suit is all torn up. She has realistic hair that has some stray wires, but is otherwise orange-scarlet, and has her left Endo hand and portions of her Endo legs exposed. She has a torn up face and a claw as her right hand.

AI
Scrap baby will be hunched over, behind you. When her faceplates are open, flash your light at her 1 time (multiplied by difficulty level) to keep her from killing you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Her AI is almost exactly like a mix of her UCN AI and Nightmare BB's UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Molten Freddy
Height - 5' 2"
Weight - 87 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Yes, but usually a He (Yes)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office (The Pit)
Main Colors - White, Oramge, Gray

Appearance
Molten Freddy has a bunch of faceplates and sharp teeth. He has a small light as his left eye (his right eye is gone) and wears a hat. His body consists of wires.

AI
He will be above you, to the side. If his eye is blinking, look away from him within 13 seconds (subtracted by half of difficulty level, rounding up).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Scraptrap (William Afton)
Height - 7' 5"
Weight - 223 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - Closet
Main Colors - Green, Tan

Appearance
He has part of his skull exposed, and is in a withered version of the Secondary Spring Bonnie suit. He has sharp claws and bears the innards of a decaying male human.

AI
Scraptrap will be in the Closet. Check on him once every hour, or he'll leave, going to the Backstage area, and crawling through the Middle Duct. Close the door to stop him from killing you.

AI - Extra
If you check on him more than once in an hour, he'll leave.

Trivia
·Scraptrap is one of the few FNAF animatronics unaffected by difficulty level.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lefty (L.E.F.T.E.)
Height - 5' 7"
Weight - 279 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Red, Black, Grey

Appearance
Lefty is missing their left eye. They have a shiny red hat and bowtie, and they hold a microphone in (you guessed it) their left hand. They look like Rockstar Freddy in almost every other aspect, but they have black shadows and grey highlights.

AI
They will be asleep in the East Hall. If it gets to 30°, they will start advancing the hall, eventually getting into your Office (unless you close the door when they are as close as possible). When they're in your Office, you have 22 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level) to get the heat higher than 50° and drive Lefty back to the East Hall.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rockstar Freddy
Height - 5' 7"
Weight - 221 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Purple, Brown, Tan

Appearance
Rockstar Freddy has a gold star on his chest. He wears a shiny purple hat and bowtie, and holds a microphone in his right hand. He has four toes and five fingers.

AI
Rockstar Freddy will randomly appear in your Office. You can either give him 5 Faz Coins or keep the Heater on for 5 seconds (plus difficulty level). Regardless of difficulty level, you have 10 seconds to do something about him.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rockstar Bonnie
Height - 6' 7"
Weight - 231 lbs.
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Blue

Appearance
He sports a red bowtie and red guitar. He has five fingers and four toes, and has has two golden stars on his chest.

AI
He will appear in your Office randomly and play his guitar. Stare at him until he stops playing. If you look away while he plays, he'll kill you. He will raise the sound by one bar while he is playing. The duration of his performance will be 5 seconds (plus difficulty level).

AI - Extra
If you wear the mask, he won't attack you, as long as you're still looking at him.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rockstar Chica
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 176 lbs.
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - East Hall, West Hall
Main Colors - Yellow, Orange

Appearance
Rockstar Chica has a tuft of feathers and orange beak on her head. She has indigo blush and holds a pair of maracas. She has five fingers and four toes. Her lower legs and feet are orange. She also wears a bib that says "Let's Rock!" on her chest.

AI
She will appear in either one of the hallways. If she is in one, place the Wet Floor Sign on that side. You must do so within 23 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level).

AI -Extra
None

Trivia
·This is based off her UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rockstar Foxy
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 165 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Red, Brown

Appearance
Rockstar Foxy has a hook as a right hand and wears an eyepatch on his right eye. He has a green parrot (who's also wearing an eyepatch on their right eye) on his left shoulder. He holds an accordion and has a gold star on his chest and a pegleg instead of a left foot.

AI
He will randomly appear in your Office. He will start telling a short story. Once he's done, he'll ask what happened in the middle. You can choose one of three answers. If you choose the wrong one, he'll kill you. If you choose the right one, he'll give you 5% Flashlight Battery. You have 30 seconds to answer (minus the difficulty level) before he automatically kills you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Him telling a story doesn't increase the sound at all, oddly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Music Man
Height - 6' 1"
Weight - 219 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - White, Pink

Appearance
Music Man has 6 legs and two arms. He has a voicebox and wears a hat. He has no eyes, has a big nose, wears gloves, and holds cymbals.

AI
Music Man will be behind you. If the sound reaches 4 bars, he'll start to clang his cymbals together. If it reaches 6 bars, he'll kill you after 0.5 seconds (multiplied by difficulty level).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

El Chip
Height - 5' 8"
Weight - 158 lbs.
Species - Beaver
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Brown, Red, Yellow

Appearance
El Chip wears a sombrero and holds a guitar. He has red knees and has a beaver tail.

AI
He will randomly appear in the Office. You have four options: spend 3 Faz Coins and increase your rating by ??, spend 3 Faz Coins and increase power by 15%, raise sound by one bar and gain 5 Faz Coins, or spend nothing and have a taco appear on the desk.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Funtime Chica
Height - 6' 3"
Weight - 286 lbs.
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Any Camera
Main Colors - White, Pink, Orange

Appearance
She has faceplates and suitplates. She has an orange beak, an orange waist, and orange lower legs. She has a voicebox on her stomach and holds a dish with a cupcake on it.

AI
She will appear on a camera randomly (when you browse the monitor). Press C to take a picture of her within 20 seconds (subtracted by half of difficulty level, rounding up), or she'll kill you.

AI - Extra
If you see her and change the camera or look away from the monitor, she'll kill you.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Orville Elephant
Height - 5' 7"
Weight - 157 lbs.
Species - Elephant
Gender - Male (Female?)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Orange, Yellow

Appearance
Orville has elephant ears, feet, and an elephant trunk. He holds a wand, wears a purple hat (that has a small, white ribbon wrapped around it), and has a flower on his chest.

AI
He'll appear in your Office and raise the heat by 1° per half second. Wear the mask to drive him away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mr. Hippo
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 162 lbs.
Species - Hippo
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Purple

Appearance
Mr. Hippo wears a hat. He also sports a red and yellow flower.

AI
He will appear in your Office. Stare at him for 5 seconds (plus half of difficulty level, rounding down) to drive him away. If you look away before he disappears, he'll kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Mr. Hippo is the only Mediocre Melody able to kill the player.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pigpatch
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 160 lbs.
Species - Pig
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Brown, Pink

Appearance
He has a pig nose, pig tail, and pig ears. In addition, he has a belly button. He wears brown shorts and holds a banjo. He has one green eye and one blue eye.

AI
He'll appear in your Office and lower the rating by ?? per 5 seconds. Flash your light at him to drive him away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Happy Frog
Height - 5' 5"
Weight - 153 lbs.
Species - Frog or Turtle Thing
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Yellow

Appearance
Happy Frog has a yellow light dangling from her head. She has a striped torso and holds a microphone in her right hand.

AI
She'll appear in your Office and lower the air by 1% per second. Look at the monitor to drive her away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nedd Bear
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 155 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Female?)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Brown

Appearance
Nedd Bear wears a tie with white stripes and a red base and a brown hat, only connected to his head by a spring. One eyelid looks more droopy than the other.

AI
He'll appear in your Office and drain the power by 1% per second. Look up to drive him away.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Helpy
Height - 1' 3"
Weight - 21 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Purple-Pink, White

Appearance
Looks like a tiny Funtime Freddy, but without the voicebox, faceplates, suitplates, and hand puppet.

AI
Whenever the rating reaches ??, he'll blow his airhorn at you, increasing sound by one bar for 1 second.

AI - Extra
He can attack 1 time (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding down) per night.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Security Puppet
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 58 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male? (Female)
AI Difficulty - ??????
Starting Room(s) - Prize Corner
Main Colors - White, Purple, Black, Red

Appearance
They are in a box with a red ribbon and purple stripes. They have a white button, a hat (with a bell at the end), faceplates, yellow pupils, purple tears, and red blush. They have 4 stripes on the hat, three on the chest, and seven on each arm.

AI
Security Puppet will be in the Prize Corner. You must wind up their box. If their box winds down, they'll randomize which cameras are associated with which camera buttons. Once you wind the box up, it'll go back to normal.

AI - Extra
Their box will unwind quicker depending on its difficulty level (-1 second per difficulty point), and the base time (at difficulty level 1) is 25. The cameras will change every time you look away from the monitor. Clicking one button multiple times won't do anything.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lemonade Clown
Height - 5' 8"
Weight - 173 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty- ??????
Starting Room(s) - West Hall
Main Colors - Orange, Purple

Appearance
He has an orange wig and nose. He wears a purple hat (that holds a white and yellow flower), red shoes, and purple/orange striped pants. He has a red button on his pants and a purple tap on his stomach.

AI
He will be in the West Hall. Be sure to stir his Lemonade, or he'll make a racket, raising the sound by one bar.

AI - Extra
His meter will decrease quicker depending on his difficulty level (-1 second per difficulty point), and the base time (at difficulty level 1) is 25.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Fruit Punch Clown
Height
Weight
Species
Gender
AI Difficulty
Starting Room(s)
Main Colors - Red, Purple

Appearance
He has an red wig and nose. He wears an orange hat (that holds a white and red flower), red shoes, and purple/red striped pants. He has an orange button on his pants and a purple/orange tap on his stomach. His neck is an orange spring.


AI
He will be in the East Hall. Make sure to stir his Punch, or he'll disable the the doors.

AI - Extra
His meter will decrease quicker depending on his difficulty level (-1 second per difficulty point), and the base time (at difficulty level 1) is 25.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Prize King
Height - 6' 2"
Weight - 285 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Gold, Red, White

Appearance
He wears a crown and a red cape. He has a small pole connecting him to the ground, no legs, no arms, and an opening in his glass torso where the prize balls will come out.

AI
He will appear in your Office randomly. You have 5 seconds to decide whether to pay 10 Faz Coins or let him summon a bonus character.

AI - Extra
He will appear up to 2 times (multiplied by difficulty level). If he does summon a character, their difficulty level will be randomized.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gumball Swivelhands
Height - 5' 10"
Weight - 193 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Red

Appearance
They have a cartoonish smile, eyes, and arms. They are connected to the ground by a thin pole. Their head is a glass bowl filled with gumballs.

AI
You must pay 1 Faz Coin whenever they appear in your Office. If you don't pay them and wear the mask, look away, or check the monitor, they'll decrease the rating by ?? for 2 seconds (multiplied by half of the difficulty level, rounding down).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Egg Baby (Data Archive)
Height - 5' 7"
Weight - 177 lbs.
Species - Humanoid?
Gender - Male? (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Tan, Pink, Red, Blue

Appearance
The outer one wears blue pants, a blue hat (with an odd red ball), and red shoes. It has pink blush and red blush on top of the pink. The middle layer looks exactly the same, except for the pants, hat, blush, and shoes. The inner layer is a pink egg.

AI
You will be given a random number from 1-10 (high limit multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding up or down randomly). You must type that number when Egg Baby is in your Office at 2 AM, or they'll disable Faz Coins from appearing.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·It took days for the creator to get the AI concept for this particular character.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bucket Bob
Height - 4' 8"
Weight - 28 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Blue, Brown, White, Grey

Appearance
He is composed of a bucket, several sticks, and a pair of blue and white, checker-pattern mittens.

AI
He will randomly raise the sound by one bar for 3 seconds. This cannot be prevented.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·Despite being literal trash, Bucket Bob could be devastating if Music Man is active.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mr. Can Do
Height - 4' 2"
Weight - 31 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Red, Grey

Appearance
He is a trash can without a lid, with a red balloon with a smiley face and eyes drawn on it.

AI
He'll randomly appear and block a camera with his "face" for 10 seconds. This cannot be prevented, and this stops all camera-viewing-activated AIs from being fulfilled.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mr. Hugs
Height - 5' 5"
Weight - 19 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Beige, Grey

Appearance
He's a vacuum cleaner with arms and eyes.

AI
He will sometimes appear in your Office and clean the floor, raising sound by one bar. Unplug him from the outlet to the left to get rid of him. He will appear once (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding up).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

No. 1 Crate
Height - 1' 0"
Weight - 2 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Red-Brown, Blue, White

Appearance
They're a wire crate with eyes that wears cheering gloves.

AI
They'll occasionally jumpscare you after you flip down the monitor. This cannot be prevented.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This AI is very similar to its UCN AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pan Stan
Height - 4' 6"
Weight - 29 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None

Appearance
He's a bunch of sticks and a frying pan with a drawn mouth and eyes.

AI
He will stand in front of the Dark Corner, obstructing your view of it. Look away from him to get rid of him.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Paper Lads
Height - 1' 2"
Weight - 11 oz.
Species - Humanoid/Humanoid/Hippo
Gender - Unknown/Unknown/Unknown
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - White, Blue, Pink, Green, Orange

Appearance
They are paper plate cutouts.

AI
Paper Hippo will randomly deactivate the East Vent door. Shine your light on that vent to stop them. Paper Louie will sometimes deactivate the Middle Vent door. Stare at that vent for 4 seconds (plus half of the difficulty level, rounding up) to stop them. Paper Chap will occasionally deactivate the West Vent door. Look at that camera to stop them.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pickles
Height - 1' 0"
Weight - 5 lbs.
Species - Other
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green

Appearance
It's a jar of pickles.

AI
It will be on your desk. Whenever the lid is off, click the lid to put it back on, or the Fan will stop working for the rest of the night. You have 25 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level) to put the lid back on.

AI - Extra
When the lid is removed, you'll hear it clang in the Office.

Trivia
·It is unknown why you must keep the lid on it, if it's just a jar of pickles.
·There is a soundtrack especially for the pickles, hidden in the audio files.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

XOR XOR
Height - 4' 6"
Weight - 150 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Grey, Black

Appearance
Looks like Adventure Dee Dee, but greyscale, without eyes.

AI
She'll make your monitor have a glitch effect. The strength is 5% glitchy (multiplied by difficulty level). She'll also glitch across the cameras. Click her to stop this effect.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dee Dee
Height - 4' 6"
Weight - 150 lbs.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Female)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Orange, Pink, Tan

Appearance
She holds a fishing rod in her left hand thing, has a large pink button on her torso, wears pink pants, and wears a propeller hat with a much larger propeller than the other BB-style characters.

AI
She will randomly appear in your Office. She will stop you from turning around. She will also raise the sound by one bar. Repeatedly click her face (2 times multiplied by half of the difficulty level, rounding up) to get rid of her.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
-She was originally missing from the selection list, but had an anti-DD powerup.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Logbook Chica
Height - 5' 9"
Weight - 171 lbs.
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Female?)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Closet
Main Colors - Yellow, Brown-Yellow, Gray

Appearance
She looks like Chica, but with kind of a burnt texture. Her right arms and legs are deteriorated, as well as the bottom half of her torso. She also seems to have the Endo of Old and Withered animatronics. Her eyes are probably missing. The top part of her beak is missing, exposing her Endo mouth and teeth.

AI
Whenever she is not in her chair, turn on Night Vision Mode, or she will kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Suiskeleton (Henry's Suicide Bot)
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
Species - Humanoid
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Gray, 

Appearance
Looks like an Endo, but it wears a mask.

AI
It will occasionally appear in your Office. You have two options: activate another Bonus Character or lose 10 Faz Coins. If you do not have any Faz Coins, you will be given the option to die.

AI - Extra
You have 15 seconds to answer it.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twisted Freddy
Height - 7' 5"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office (Dark Corner)
Main Colors - Brown

Appearance
He has very long black claws and exposed Endo feet. He has spherical growths all around his body. He wears a hat and bowtie. His stomach opens into a hole with mouth-like saws, and he has an odd formation of teeth, being like Nightmare BB's.

AI
He will be in the Dark Corner. When he is there, his claws will be grabbing the edge of the wall. Flash him if he is there within 25 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level), or he will bite you, decreasing air by 25% and decreasing rating by ????.

AI - Extra
If you look at the cameras, look away, or wear the mask while he is there (and you have yet to flash him), it'll count down like normal.

Trivia
·It isn't too hard to avoid him, but there are large consequences.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twisted Bonnie
Height - 7' 10"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bunny
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Indigo, Lavender

Appearance
He has some spherical growths on his body. He has a bunch of holes and tears, and his torso seems to be melting. He has two outer jaws that split in the middle, attached near his lower jaw.

AI
He has a 5% chance to appear in your Office after you look away from the monitor (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding up). His outer jaws will be open. Continuously boop his nose until his jaws are closed. If you look away or look at the cams, he'll automatically kill you.

AI - Extra
It will take 5 boops (plus difficulty level) to get him to close his outer jaws. If he is at difficulty level 20, he will be on fire, raising the heat by 1° per 0.1 seconds.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twisted Chica
Height - 7' 4"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Chicken
Gender - Female (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - 
Starting Room(s) - 
Main Colors - Yellow, Pink

Appearance
She has spherical growths on both of her arms. There are a bunch of mouths scattered around her body, most notably her stomach mouth. She appears to be fused with two cupcakes.

AI
She will appear in your Office, holding her figurine. You must buy it (with 5 Faz Coins) within 5 seconds, or she'll kill you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twisted Foxy
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Green, Brown, Rotting Wood, Leather

Appearance


AI
He'll start rising from the ground whenever you aren't looking at the cameras for more than 5 seconds. He will take 15 seconds (subtracted by half of the difficulty level, rounding up) to kill you after rising fully. Wear the mask until the time runs out to avoid your imminent demise.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twisted Wolf
Height - 7' 8"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Wolf
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - 
Starting Room(s) - 
Main Colors - Grey, Blue

Appearance
Twisted Wolf has claws and a large amount of fur. They appear to have a more animalistic side and a more digital side.

AI
They will be on the poster on the Alley. If they aren't, quickly switch Night Vision Mode on.

AI - Extra
You have 10 seconds to block him.

Trivia
·It took the longest to give this one a unique AI.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Blue Plushbaby
Height - 0' 11"
Weight - 11 oz.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - All of Them
Main Colors - White, Red, Blue

Appearance
Looks like a plush version of Baby, but with a blue dress.

AI
She will randomly appear on a camera, hidden among the objects in the room. Look at the cams until you find her, and stare at that cam for 1 second (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding down). If you find the cam she's on and change the cam or flip down the monitor, she'll kill you. You have 10 seconds to find the cam she is on. You will be notified if she is active if you hear her signature laugh.

AI - Extra
She'll appear on the cams once every hour.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Red Plushbaby
Height - 0' 11"
Weight - 11 oz.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - White, Red

Appearance
Looks like a plush version of Baby.

AI
She will appear, hiding in a randomly picked spot in your Office, after you look away from the monitor. You have 35 seconds (subtracted by difficulty level) to shine her with your flashlight until she disappears, or she'll kill you.

AI - Extra
It will take anywhere from 3 to 13 seconds for her disappear. There will be a 10% chance for her to appear after you flip down the screen (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding up).

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yellow Plushbaby
Height - 0' 11"
Weight - 11 oz.
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Female (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors- White, Yellow, Red

Appearance
Looks like a plush version of Baby, but with a yellow dress and missing her right eye.

AI
She will randomly appear behind you, after you look away from the monitor. She will walk towards you at a regular pace for a plush. Shine your light on her until she is all the way against the wall (once she touches the wall, she will disappear).

AI - Extra
It'll take 10 steps for her to disappear (and to jumpscare you). Her regular moving speed forwards is 0.5 seconds per step. When walking backwards, it is 0.5 seconds per step (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding down).

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Crying Child(ren)
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Human
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - ???

Appearance
???

AI
They will randomly activate an animatronic set to the difficulty the Crying Child(ren) is on. 1-5 will be one child, 6-10 will be two kids, 11-15 will be three children, and 16-20 will be four kiddies. For each of the kids present, that amount of animatronics that are substituted will be the same amount.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Inferno Foxy
Height - 5' 6"
Weight - 143 lbs.
Species - Fox
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ??????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Rust, Gray, Orange, Brown

Appearance
Looks like Foxy, but rusty, burnt, and glowing a bit.

AI
He will randomly rise up from below. Remove all of his servos within 12 seconds (subtracted by half of the difficulty level, rounding up), or you will end up dead.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Glitchtrap
Height - 6' 5"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bunny
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Yellow, Purple

Appearance
They wear a purple tie and a jacket. They have black whiskers and an eerie smile, but, otherwise, look like what you'd expect from a Springlock Bonnie.

AI
He will randomly appear in your office. Make sure not to shine your light on him, or he'll murder you.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twisted Mangle
Height - 5' 4"
Weight - Unknown
Species - Fox
Gender - Yes (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - 
Main Colors - White, Pink, Black

Appearance
Looks like Mangle, but with more teeth, and more appendages, as well as an overall creepy aesthetic.

AI
They will start in the Scooping Room. If their pose changes, give them a Controlled Shock. They will become the more aggressive the less Power there is (and depending on how much you shock them), so make sure to shock them only when they are moving a lot.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The Immortal and the Restless
Height - N/A
Weight - N/A
Species - TV Show (Soap Opera)
Gender - N/A
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - N/A

Appearance
It is a television series.

AI
The television will turn on once a night. Unplug it to stop it.

AI - Extra
For 1-5 difficulty points, there will be 1 bar of sound, 6-10 will be 2, and so on.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Greyscale Funtime Freddy
Height - 6' 0"
Weight - 350 lbs.
Species - Bear
Gender - Male (Male)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - Office
Main Colors - Grey, White

Appearance
Looks like Funtime Freddy, but without paint and eyes. In place of his eyes are red lights.

AI
His 8 faceplates will individually open depending on how much you use the monitor. Once all of his faceplates are open, you will not be able to use the monitor. To reset him, boop his nose.

AI - Extra
For every 2 difficulty points, his faceplates will open quicker.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Old Man Consequences
Height - N/A
Weight - N/A
Species - Unknown
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ????????
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Red

Appearance
He is an 8-bit something holding a fishing rod.

AI
He will appear at random with a minigame. Press 6 to catch a fish. If you fail to, he will lock your monitor for 10-50 seconds (+10 for every 5 difficulty points) which is very unfortunate.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
·This is the exact same AI used in the UCN.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure White Rabbit
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Rabbit
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - White

Appearance
They look like Adventure RXQ, but inverted.

AI
They will randomly jumpscare you after looking down, causing you to be unable to do anything for a few seconds.

AI - Extra
The duration of the effect will be 1 second (multiplied by half of difficulty level, rounding down).

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Tangle
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Fox
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Purple, Green, White

Appearance
Adventure Tangle is like Adventure Mangle. They have white shadows and green highlights. Tangle's Endo head is exposed. They also have a purple bowtie.

AI
They will randomly jumpscare you after looking away from the monitor, causing you to have the Esc Key effect.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Redbear
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Bear
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - 
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Red

Appearance
Looks like a red version of Adventure Shadow Freddy.

AI
They will randomly jumpscare you after looking behind you, causing you to be unable to use your flashlight for a randomly picked amount of time.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Mendo
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Diffculty - 
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Blue, Black, Yellow

Appearance
They look like a blue and black version of Adventure Endo 1.

AI
You have more than 10 FC, they will randomly appear behind the desk. Three icons will appear (two being deadly and one being good), and if you don't click one within 5 seconds (subtracted by .2 seconds multiplied by difficulty level) you will automatically lose 5 FC.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Lolbit
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Fox
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - White, Purple, Orange

Appearance
Adventure Lolbit has a tail. They have orange highlights, white shadows, and a purple bowtie.

AI
She will randomly steal 1 FC (multiplied by half of the difficulty level, rounding down).

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Virtua Freddy
Height - N/A
Weight - N/A
Species - Bear
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - All of Them
Main Colors - Green

Appearance
They are a green, grid-composed version of Adventure Freddy.

AI
They will randomly appear on any given camera, causing it to get some serious static problems. Flip down the monitor to erase them.

AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Adventure Endoplush (Endo 3)
Height - Unknown
Weight - Unknown
Species - Humanoid
Gender - Unknown (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - ??
Starting Room(s) - None
Main Colors - Grey

Appearance
They look like a smaller version of Adventure Endo 1.

AI
They will randomly disrupt your vision by adding a rapid multi-color flash.

AI - Extra
For every 5 difficulty points, there will be 0.5 more seconds of the effect.

Trivia
None

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theodore
Height - 11"
Weight - 15 lbs.
Species - Rabbit
Gender - Male (Unknown)
AI Difficulty - 
Starting Room(s) - 
Main Colors - Lavender, Indigo

Appearance
Theodore is a plush, damaged Bonnie with a broken ear.

AI


AI - Extra
None

Trivia
None

Yup. That happened.


----------

